

Haxlr8r: Hardware Accelerator - xilei
http://www.haxlr8r.com

======
zapnap
Surprised that it's taken this long for the accelerator / incubator model to
be adapted to hardware developers and makers. Makes a ton of sense. Really
looking forward to seeing this first batch. The dual china-us angle makes it
interesting, too (the team behind this also runs Chinaccelerator, and one of
their startups recently won Techcrunch Disrupt Beijing).

------
supersteeb
HaxLr8r is the next best thing in China. As hardware becomes cheaper, faster,
smaller, and stronger, who knows what kind of innovative tools we'll come up
with to improve the human condition?

Haxlr8r is going to propel us even faster to the future.

